# Ringo meets the chickens



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

We got our chickens yesterday. There are three white, two black. 
Ringo has been chasing them, but they are starting to stand their ground. 

"the golden girls" don't think much of Ringo

































two of the four eggs we have already received. 











Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Brave little Ringo he wants to make friends


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max went out and chased our chickens this evening.....he just cannot resist the urge every so often. Then I caught him right up in the chicken house, obviously just giving it the once over to see if the accommodation was suitable for HIS girls! Just to let you know that they can all roam together!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ringo is a good boy. I could never let jake near chickens. He drags me around the yard like a sled dog after every bird he sees


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ringo is a good boy. I could never let jake near chickens. He drags me around the yard like a sled dog after every bird he sees


Ha too funny sounds like Molly she loves birds and squirrels


----------

